# VPN depuis iPhone ou Mac en partage de connection internet ?



## MamZeLLe (14 Septembre 2019)

Bonjour à tous,

D’emblée, *sachez que je n’ai aucun problème à résoudre mais je souhaiterais recevoir vos conseils*. 

Afin de surfez depuis mom MacBook, j’utilise mon iPhone en partage de connexion et ça se passe parfaitement bien. 

Je dispose de NordVPN (zéro pb) sur mes 2 appareils et, jusqu'à présent, j’active le VPN depuis mon MacBook pensant que la protection est effective mais ma question est la suivante :
_*Dois-je activer le VPN depuis mon iPhone ou depuis mon MacBook ?
Cela change t’il quelque chose ?
*_
D’avance, je vous remercie pour toutes les réponses que vous pourrez m’apporter.


----------



## Chris K (14 Septembre 2019)

Salut,

Tu ne devrai pas avoir de soucis.
Dans ton cas de figure l’accès internet depuis ton Mac passera par le VPN.
Suffit pour cela de vérifier l’adresse ip que tu exposes en allant par exemple sur www.mon-ip.com
Connectes toi avec ton VPN désactivé puis avec le VPN activé. Tu devrai voir deux adresses IP différentes : ton adresse IP réelle dans le premier cas, et l’adresse IP du VPN dans le second cas.

Bien sûr, si tu n’active pas le VPN sur ton iPhone, toute navigation faite directement depuis ton iPhone (via Safari par exemple) ne sera pas protégée par le VPN.


----------



## MamZeLLe (14 Septembre 2019)

Chris K a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Tu ne devrai pas avoir de soucis.
> Dans ton cas de figure l’accès internet depuis ton Mac passera par le VPN.
> ...




Merci pour tes informations  *Chris K* !

Cependant, ma question est lequel des VPN activer pour surfer sur le MacBook ? Puisque le réseau utilisé est celui de l’iPhone, est-ce celui-là qu’il faut-il activer ?


----------



## Chris K (14 Septembre 2019)

MamZeLLe a dit:


> Merci pour tes informations  *Chris K* !
> 
> Cependant, ma question est lequel des VPN activer pour surfer sur le MacBook ? Puisque le réseau utilisé est celui de l’iPhone, est-ce celui-là qu’il faut-il activer ?



Quand je disais « Dans ton cas de figure » je faisais référence à ce que tu as écrit : « _Je dispose de NordVPN (zéro pb) sur mes 2 appareils et, jusqu'à présent, *j’active le VPN depuis mon MacBook* »
_
En résumé : le VPN doit être activé sur les appareils à partir desquels tu navigues sur Internet.
Donc si tu actives ton VPN sur ton Mac, c’est bon pour toutes les navigations internet faites depuis ton Mac (même en partage de connexion avec un iPhone).

Comme je le disais, tu peux t’en rendre compte par toimême en te connectant sur le site internet que je t’ai donné précédemment.

Est-ce plus clair pour toi ?


----------



## moderno31 (14 Septembre 2019)

Hello

J'ai pris un contrat de 3ans à 80 eur j'en suis assez insatisfait.
Bien trop souvent, la connexion VPN ne se fait pas sur un checkpoint et ce naze, oui, ne bascule pas automatiquement sur un autre checkpoint
Du coup à de nombreuses reprises, obligé de couper le VPN pour accéder à internet. Donc bon, j'arrête de dépenser mes sous 
Surtout que j'ai testé 3 fournisseurs NordVPN, Vanish quelque chose ...


----------



## MamZeLLe (14 Septembre 2019)

Chris K a dit:


> Quand je disais « Dans ton cas de figure » je faisais référence à ce que tu as écrit : « _Je dispose de NordVPN (zéro pb) sur mes 2 appareils et, jusqu'à présent, *j’active le VPN depuis mon MacBook* »
> _
> En résumé : le VPN doit être activé sur les appareils à partir desquels tu navigues sur Internet.
> Donc si tu actives ton VPN sur ton Mac, c’est bon pour toutes les navigations internet faites depuis ton Mac (même en partage de connexion avec un iPhone).
> ...



Oui. Encore merci !


----------



## MamZeLLe (14 Septembre 2019)

moderno31 a dit:


> Hello
> 
> J'ai pris un contrat de 3ans à 80 eur j'en suis assez insatisfait.
> Bien trop souvent, la connexion VPN ne se fait pas sur un checkpoint et ce naze, oui, ne bascule pas automatiquement sur un autre checkpoint
> ...




Quel est ton FAI ?


----------



## nicomarcos (14 Septembre 2019)

Perso j'ai SurfShark et vraiment satisfait.
Je ne regrette pas.


----------



## fgfdgd (30 Novembre 2019)

Dans ce cas de figure, il est à rien d’activités le VPN sur le smartphone qui partage la connexion ?


----------



## moderno31 (1 Décembre 2019)

MamZeLLe a dit:


> Quel est ton FAI ?


Je suis et ai été chez Sosh pendant la période où j'ai pu tester les VPN. J'ai rencontré les mêmes problèmes sur l'ordinateur.


----------

